# Do you wear Halloween theme clothes all October?



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Heck, I've started wearing them already. I don't know why, but I'm starting early this year. I've got a bunch of Halloween T-shirts. I only wear them one month out of the year, so they stay in really good shape. So if not now, when?

Oh, and no on the ugly sweater party. My friends don't to dress up events well. I wish they would.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have several Halloween t-shirts, and if I'm not wearing one of those, I try to wear black, orange or, at least, some type of Halloween accessory, like Halloween scarves, spider rings, oh, and my bat necklace that I wear almost every day in October...this year, Saki sent me an owl necklace she made, so I will be adding that in to the line up, as well!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

They're actually part of my regular wardrobe. Great pumpkin shirts, scarecrows shirts, happy halloween shirts, Grateful dead halloween shirts, zombie pumpkins shirts are all in regular rotation year round.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Killed by Death said:


> They're actually part of my regular wardrobe. Great pumpkin shirts, scarecrows shirts, happy halloween shirts, Grateful dead halloween shirts, zombie pumpkins shirts are all in regular rotation year round.


Same here. I have a "Trick or Treat" shirt that finds it's way into my regular rotation several times a month.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

I do, and my hubby (who wears suits) wears a different Halloween tie each week.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Since I wear a uniform at work, I can't wear Halloween shirts there, but I have a bunch of Halloween earrings that I've collected over the years - enough where pairs won't repeat for the month of october - so I wear those to work.


----------



## skullflakestudios (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know, it depends on what you are considering to be purely Halloweeny?

I have my Sourpuss tops that probably count, and one of my purses with eyeballs and severed hands and such I carry on and off year around. I make hair accessories for a living, particularly morbid ones with hands and skulls, always wearing those. Knee high socks with blood dripping or I <3 zombies on the side? Yup and yup. Skeleton and spider earrings, yup. Honestly I love morbid, weird and kitschy stuff, and am a psychobilly, so I think I might dress for Halloween year around and the only time people *don't* notice is October. lol


----------



## skullflakestudios (Sep 18, 2014)

kmeyer1313, I got to admit, I am feeling a little envious of the earring collection you mentioned there. ^_^


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I wear Halloween-type t-shirts year round in the mix; skulls, bats & creepy genre (you stab 'em, we slab 'em)...also, scarves, shoes, hats & jewelry. 
Actual Halloween t-shirts get added in during October.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I wear skulls and such year round but pumpkins only in oct. I wear my trick R' treat tee year round though.


----------



## kyhauntfreak (Jul 29, 2014)

I wear them year round. Some are movie t's most are halloween related like skulls aand zombies.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I have some that I might wear during construction/setup, but as far as everyday stuff goes...nope, that's usually a Husker shirt. I don't even by the ones the Haunt Group sells because I wouldn't wear them. ALthough the Husker Blackshirt tees I have have skull n bones on them

GO BIG RED!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've got a few pairs of those super adorable walmart fleece pajama bottoms that they sell at Halloween, I wear those on the cooler days. Would on warm days as well but I have a skin thing that if my legs get super hot in scratchy fabrics (between all the cat hair my cat sheds and the little fuzz balls that bunch up on fleece type fabrics after a couple washings, those things get scratchy fast), I get really itchy and can't stand wearing them anymore so I end up running around without pants on for several hours just to give my legs a break. I would do the shirts, but I have the same problem with my torso, most shirts are incredibly itchy, so I just don't buy new t-shirts very often.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a few Ghostbusters, Jack Skellington, and Godzilla T-shirts that I wear, usually 2 weeks before Halloween every year


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So I'm preeettty sure people should post pics of all their Halloween clothes! I'll do it when I get back from vacay next week. If the thread is still alive enough for me to find it.


----------



## skullflakestudios (Sep 18, 2014)

Stochey said:


> So I'm preeettty sure people should post pics of all their Halloween clothes! I'll do it when I get back from vacay next week. If the thread is still alive enough for me to find it.


Posting a picture of my Halloween clothes is going to require me catching up on my laundry, nooo. ^_^


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW: They have glow in the dark skeleton footie PJs at Target in the Men's section


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

If by theme clothes, you mean costumes, then yes. Yes I do.  October's my costume month (although I try to celebrate just about every other holiday in costume as well). During the rest of the year, skulls are a major theme in my everyday wear, so I guess you could say I'm almost always dressed for Halloween in some way.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The only Halloween shirt I own is the cover of the original Halloween movie. And I wear it year round.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

I wear black all year long.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a nightmare before Christmas tshirt and a Nightmare on Elm Street one, but I wear those all year long


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a lot of Halloween and horror styled shirts. It's just what I wear all year. lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> BTW: They have glow in the dark skeleton footie PJs at Target in the Men's section


I can't even begin to tell you how many things are wrong with this sentence & I'm not talking about structure or grammar. 

I have several shirts I got from Woot!, some Count Gore shirts & a couple horror con shirts but I wear them all year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My shirts, most are links because Woot! won't let me link pics. Most are still available too. I'm sure they'll have more to come this October. They call it Hallowoot!

I wore this one to the Queen concert & got several compliments! It's a classic Queen pose from the Bohemian Rhapsody video.
http://shirt.woot.com/offers/who-wants-to-live-forever

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/this-is-halloween

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/the-vampyr

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/we-carves-people-3

http://shirt.woot.com/offers/the-frankensteins-long-sleeve-tee

A hoodie:
http://shirt.woot.com/offers/see-no-evil-pullover-hoodie

My Count Gore shirt (this is not me in the pic though I share her hair color). I also have an older version of a Count Gore shirt too.









My favourite though, that is saved for Halloween sometimes, is Castle Freak. It's an old Full Moon movie & the shirt was a freebie I got back in my vid store clerkin' days. It has the Full Moon logo on the front left side & this glorious creature on the back:


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, I wear silly Halloween socks all month long, candy corn earrings and other fun earrings, shirts and sweaters.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

try to but the only constant is the kitty ears been doing that for 14 years now


----------



## Mrs.Spooky (Sep 16, 2014)

Once October rolls around I tend to lean more to a more gothic inspired style. Although this year I'm nearing my third trimester with baby #3 so I'll have to re-invest in some spooky cute clothes lol. I love Halloween themed jewelry and accessories too,It's an easy way to make any outfit festive!

My 1yr and 3yr boys also get to play a lot of dressup, I get them each a few costumes from the thrift shop and dress up all cute and cuddly or spooky and play around the house.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I also have a ton of holiday pins & earrings in general, from Halloween to Christmas I'm good on the jewelry but always looking for cool stuff. I bought a pair of skeleton earrings at Walmart a couple of years ago & they're my faves next to some GID ghosts I have.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I only have one halloween themed shirt but have a Besty Johnson bag that I found in Ross and a skeleton ring that I got from QVC that I use all year. I also have two spider pins and just got the skull necklace at a consignment shop


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I can only wear mine outside of work, but I wear them all year. Of course my wardrobe turns into "pure" Halloween themed items this time of year (which sucks because I just got an awesome new Minion shirt). A few people at work have asked if I'm going to start wearing my Halloween shirts there since they relaxed the dress code, but I haven't talked to my boss yet about it. I still prefer to stick by our original dress code since I feel it's more professional, but I am the "Halloween Specialist" so I might take advantage (but I am concerned about ruining my shirts).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I forgot about my coffin purse! It's a leather coffin shaped purse. I bought it at a con ages ago & only use it in October. It's really too small & since it's a toe pincher it doesn't hold much so I don't use it like I used to, but it's still pretty cool.

It's sorta like this one with the long strap & a zipper on top. That's the thing that's inconvenient, the top zipper. It's hard to get stuff in & out.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a ton of Halloween T's and I mostly wear them in September and October but occasionally during the rest of the year too. Sadly, my HF shirts from past years are just about worn out. I guess we aren't doing that anymore? Too bad. I also have a gorgeous day of the dead purse but I hate carrying a purse; why carry one when jeans have four pockets? So it stays in the closet most of the time. I enjoy walmart's Halloween pajamas and T's and get at least one new set every year.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have very many Halloween themed shirts. But there is something I look forward to every year and that is the release of the Eskimo Joe's Halloween t-shirt. I recently bought my fourth one and every year I take my little one to the mall to get us each one. Many years from now they will make the most awesomeness t-shirt quilt in the history of awesome t-shirt quilts. Here is this year's shirt.

http://shop.eskimojoes.com/browse.cfm/4,4482.html


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't really wear "Halloween" stuff specifically, but I have a decent amount of orange/rust/black in my wardrobe that I try to put on for the month. I did buy a couple of the Dollar Tree scarves this year (one has spiders, one has ghosts, one has pumpkins) so I'll try to wear those. I do dress my DD in a lot of Halloween-themed clothes for the month, and I will start my DS on that this year too - it's his first Halloween!! 

For the kids, I even like them to have Halloween pj's, so they'll get to wear those a good portion of the month. 

One thing we all do, though, is dress very Halloween-y for a couple of fall events we go to every year. We do a family theme park fall/Halloween weekend event, we go to an apple-picking farm, we do a couple of hayride playdates, and this year we're doing a Halloween event on 10/30 for the kids. So we'll dress for that, but not a costume. DH is actually excited because he picked up 2 new Halloween t-shirts at Target recently, and he'll wear them with his special Trick or Treat baseball hat. Ha ha!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't really wear "Halloween" stuff specifically, but I have a decent amount of orange/rust/black in my wardrobe that I try to put on for the month. I did buy a couple of the Dollar Tree scarves this year (one has spiders, one has ghosts, one has pumpkins) so I'll try to wear those. I do dress my DD in a lot of Halloween-themed clothes for the month, and I will start my DS on that this year too - it's his first Halloween!! 

For the kids, I even like them to have Halloween pj's, so they'll get to wear those a good portion of the month. 

One thing we all do, though, is dress very Halloween-y for a couple of fall events we go to every year. We do a family theme park fall/Halloween weekend event, we go to an apple-picking farm, we do a couple of hayride playdates, and this year we're doing a Halloween event on 10/30 for the kids. So we'll dress for that, but not a costume. DH is actually excited because he picked up 2 new Halloween t-shirts at Target recently, and he'll wear them with his special Trick or Treat baseball hat. Ha ha!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I try to as much as I can. So many of the shirts I have are black so they may get worn at night, just too hot to wear black clothes. I only wear Halloween scrubs at work starting the end of Sept, too. I also pull out the earrings and have a pair of bats that I will wear the most.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> Sadly, my HF shirts from past years are just about worn out. I guess we aren't doing that anymore? Too bad. .


You can get HF shirts here:

http://www.cafepress.com/hforum

http://www.zazzle.com/halloweenforum


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i start wearing my stuff sept 1st, shirts ,earings
then oct 1 st comes the orange contacts!!!!!!!! 
full on hallowe'en !!!!!!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I've never really seen actual halloween stuff for grown ups that I'd be willing to wear, but shopping for clothes is akin to doing taxes for me - not unless I absolutely have to. I have a pair of Casper PJs that I wear year round, and my oldest gets creeped out by a True Blood T-shirt that my mother got me - she thought I was a fan, being all supernatural and stuff, but I never got into it. Again, I wear it year round. My kids get a halloween shirt every year, and they wear it when it's seasonally appropriate. My youngest usually has two, one I bought for her, and a handmedown from her sister. I bought them the Gymboree halloween PJs last year too, and if money wasn't currently tight, I'd get a set of them this year for them and me.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I am in the shoe buying mood and have been for a few months. Got these beauties. They look like candy corn, the shoe! Probably more boots are to follow.

I also managed to embark on a business in dye sublimation, so I bet I'll start making all of my shirts Halloween themed.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I have about 12 Halloween themed shirts and I have to admit I wear my Halloween shirts all year lol


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Nope. Not a thing!

Then again I am pretty stodgy about clothing. Absolutely no pictures or words on clothing-, no tee shirts or sweat shirts or sweat pants in public, no holiday themed anything.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Hehe i am always wearing something halloweeie from scrub tops tio socks to jacket to hair clips to necklace to ear rings lol even on xmas day i wear something halloween.. but mostly always have something skulls on lol ;-)


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

I work with children as a therapist. I wear a different pair of Halloween themed socks everyday of the month with no repeats !


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay, where do you guys but this stuff? Zulily had some awesome Halloween scarves on sale this week but unfortunately I didn't buy them in time and they sold out. I bought a different Halloween scarf on Amazon but I'm still bummed I missed those ones on Zulily. I wish I knew where to get Halloween apparel that's not all Grandma-ish. I try googling it but all I get is costumes. :-(
But oh yeah, my two year old has been wearing Halloween stuff already, my 6 year old isn't into it quite yet. It's hard because it's been in the 90's here in Denver, but we expect our first freeze around Oct 10, so it's just a matter of time. I'm fine with warm weather for a while, I've got plenty of tomatoes that need ripening!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

skullflakestudios said:


> I don't know, it depends on what you are considering to be purely Halloweeny?
> 
> I have my Sourpuss tops that probably count, and one of my purses with eyeballs and severed hands and such I carry on and off year around. I make hair accessories for a living, particularly morbid ones with hands and skulls, always wearing those. Knee high socks with blood dripping or I <3 zombies on the side? Yup and yup. Skeleton and spider earrings, yup. Honestly I love morbid, weird and kitschy stuff, and am a psychobilly, so I think I might dress for Halloween year around and the only time people *don't* notice is October. lol


I'd love to see your stuff! Do you have an etsy shop or something?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I sure do, I have two purses a ton of shirts, scarves and jewlery and I even have night shirts and pj pants. I have two Halloween Forum T shirts that I wear all year round to promote my peeps but I only wear my Halloween clothing in September Oct. My kids love it and it's a conversation starter with other Halloween lovers. So fun!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you guys ever checked out Kirks Folly Jewlery? It is amazing!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 3 Poe shirts, Jack Skellington, and several Dia de los Muertos-themed t-shirts that I wear year round. Once it gets colder, I break out the socks that have skulls, pumpkins, bats or sugar skulls and wear those everywhere plus the Halloween-themed fuzzy socks around the house. I tend to wear a lot of black in general.


----------



## lorincz81 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a lot of horror movie shirts I wear all year round. The actual Halloween shirts I wear in Sept and Oct.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

All October? Better phrasing: Does anyone wear Halloween clothing all YEAR? Well, it happens. Regularly. Not outside the house. Of course, I dress like a weirdo most of the time regardless of season or opinions.


I've got some Halloween print sleep shorts from Old Navy - orange with ghosts, and black with candy corn (they have full length pajama bottoms in candy corn print this year). I'm wearing pumpkin and candy corn print socks right now (only because I'm wearing boots, normally I hate socks and wear the easiest shoes to get on/off). I have the apparently controversial Tricky Treats shirt from shirt.woot.

I have a Nightmare Before Xmas hoodie from high school, and an ancient NBC t-shirt that have certainly seen their share of wear.


I wear t-shirts a lot, and I'd say I could use some more Halloween ones if I didn't already have so freakin' many. I should probably get some more Halloween socks, but again, I have more than enough already that I'm not wearing. (Buy more awesome boots, justify more socks?)

And of course skull things all the time. I've got skull scarves, skull pants (subtle all over print, tyvm), some Tripp things with skull studs or buttons...


Not typically interested in Halloween gear, as so much of it tends toward cutesy. Not my thing. If it has glitter, it doesn't come near me. Orange is not really my color.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

If it actually has the word "Halloween" on it, then it only gets worn in October. But, other than that, I wear Halloweeny stuff year round.

I have a Nightmare hoodie that is worn all winter. Nightmare PJs year round. I carry a coffin shaped purse year round. I have a lacey spiderweb poncho that gets more wear around Halloween, but it is in year round wardrobe rotation.

Heck, my house is decorated with skulls & vampirey stuff all year. My comforter is a skull motif, I have a cariacture of myself as a vampire framed and up on the wall, a painting of Cherybog on the wall.... It's Halloween every day around here!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, well if we're counting skulls as Halloween, yeah, that gets worn all year. I think if that more as a punk rock statement though, generally.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I mostly wear hallowen stuff in october. Today I cheated and put on a zombie hunter tee 
I tend to get worried about what people think ever since a former neighbor told me his 23 year old son-in-law was "immature" because he wears printed T's. I was like "WHAT!!!!!" but now I just don't know if all people think that way.....................


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

YES! I do! I teach in an elementary school, and the students think it's fun that I wear my themed outfits all month long. I have a separate wardrobe for errands around town and whatnot, you know, the Friday the 13th, Rob Zombie, Carpenter's Halloween, etc., type shirts. But, obviously I can't wear them to school.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I wear some year 'round (only at home), but it's more because I'm cheap in that area than because I want to make a fashion statement. I'm rough on clothes. I do a lot of stuff, and I'm not a tidy worker, so whether it's grout, Great Stuff, or ganache, I'm apt to get it on myself. For around home, I look for cheap and comfortable clothes. That includes stocking up on T-shirts and lounge pants on after-Halloween sales.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I wear Halloween stuff throughout the year randomly, and always get grief for it.

I mostly just wear my signature black and orange Halloween bow in my hair. It gets good reception and non-asinine comments say when I wear my jack-o-lantern shirt in September.


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

I wear stuff year round. I am very eclectic, My tastes range from Goth to Geek to Pinup. LOL I am also a horror movie fan. I have my own unique style. I make accessories, clothing, etc that also vary in style. So, yes, I wear "Halloween" type stuff year round!! 

Instagram: sewuniquediva 
Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/SewUnique777?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel as if I am in the minority. I don't wear any Halloween themed attire. I do wear a lot of black and have been approached from East Coast transplants that I am so "brave" to wear black in the SoCal heat. I just like black. I do take every opportunity to dress for Halloween but I love the idea of collecting shirts. I have a sock collection that I sport around the house. I buy my kids special shirts and pajamas every season. I love hearing all about your attire...keep it alive and well!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Speaking of Halloween themed clothes, Zulily has some on sale today. Some of them are okay. I might get a scarf. Cafe press's XL is pretty small so the shirts are out of the question for me. They have another sale on plus size halloween shirts today, but I don't like them as much. I don't know. 

http://m.zulily.com/event/102340?ref=newToday&pos=68&sPos=4&rPos=20&section=women


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh man, Eskimo Joe's! That's a blast from the past for me. I grew up in OK and visited a couple o' times during HS orchestra trips to OSU. Small world!



Scary Firefighter said:


> I don't have very many Halloween themed shirts. But there is something I look forward to every year and that is the release of the Eskimo Joe's Halloween t-shirt. I recently bought my fourth one and every year I take my little one to the mall to get us each one. Many years from now they will make the most awesomeness t-shirt quilt in the history of awesome t-shirt quilts. Here is this year's shirt.
> 
> http://shop.eskimojoes.com/browse.cfm/4,4482.html


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Well its not october YET but ive already begun to wear a costume ;-) check it out me and " Turtle Man" at the Point pleasant,wv Mothman festival!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh my husband will be totes jelly when I show him that pic!! He loves Turtleman.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Just happen to be a "rare" moment lol i didnt know he was even gonna be there!!!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

There's actually a lot of cool Halloween clothes on Zulily today! Especially if you are a True Blood or Walking Dead fan! http://m.zulily.com/event/86730?ref=newToday&pos=49&sPos=3&rPos=29&section=kids


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

And some of those Halloween scarves I was pissed I missed here! I already bought some! Lol. http://m.zulily.com/event/98654?ref=newToday&pos=78&sPos=4&rPos=28&section=women


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

October? Shoot! I wear Halloween/Black/Spooky year round! People give me weird looks until October, though 

Some of my favorites: http://www.gravestoneartwear.com/index.php/products/T-shirts

They make t-shirts based off of gravestone rubbings. Last Christmas my Hubby bought me all of the Skeleton "Crew" shirts (Stage Crew, Road Crew, Pit Crew, Skeleton Crew). The funny thing is that the small logo on the front is for the "Gravediggers Union Local 13". I actually had someone ask me if I was a gravedigger! Guess they did not see the back of the shirt before asking


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

It's very hard to wear a lot of Halloween stuff year 'round down here. If it isn't black that is better, but it's just too hot for black in the sun. 
But starting around now, last week of Sept usually, I wear all Halloween scrubs to work and as much themed shirts as I can until after Halloween.


----------



## Zing! (Jul 28, 2012)

I got a kick out of this thread - I thought I was the only one! I totally wear Halloween t-shirts on the weekends all through October (and sometimes in September!) Or at work I at least wear black or orange dress shirts. I have loads of t-shirts, too: shirts from Salem, MA, a Rob Zombie's H2 shirt I bought on clearance from Hot Topic for a buck!, Edgar Allan Poe shirts, The Goonies shirts, zombie shirts, Jack Skelington shirts, you name it! Glad to see there are like minds!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I wear a Halloween shirt/ t-shirt every day in October.LOL


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I have amassed a collection of Halloween socks, for whatever reason. But, I do also have t shirts and some hair clips that are Halloween themed as well!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I wear cat ears the entire month of October, always have skulls on me somewhere. I should get a skull Tat so I am never with out, I have bats tattooed on my side. Beautiful Tim Burton styled. So yes all year long I am in the Halloween mood.


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm in the process of sewing myself a Halloween dress. Well, I'm putting the pattern together, anyhow. The fabric is in the dryer to preshrink.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have about 7 Halloween t-shirts, and a Nightmare Before Christmas pullover hoodie. Unfortunately, it gets a big cool for t-shirts here! I had to stop myself from buying more. I am also going to attempt to make one for my haunt, even though it's just a yard scene, and not a maze type. I bought a t-shirt at DT, and iron on printables at Goodwill, so we'll see if it works out. I thought maybe if it did, I would go get some iron-on letters for the back to put "STAFF" on it.  Just for fun, of course.

I wore my GITD Nightmare Before Christmas shirt from Threadless to work today. I posted it here on the "What Did You Buy Today" thread, but it was a few weeks ago...maybe longer. The design looks like an oval shaped wreath with hidden objects from the movie all around it, mean looking Jack in the center and Santa hanging off the bottom because he's bell-shaped. 

Last Friday I wore my Hello Kitty t-shirt which shows her in a spooky forest, dressed as a bat Trick or Treating with a pumpkin pail.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I do! Even my scrubs for work!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes. Yes I do. I have my personal stash of shirts and things that can be worn for all of my errands and general public type mess, and my shirts that are appropriate for an elementary school teacher.


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

I wear horror related shirts year round....does that count?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

i have a few haloween-ish shirts in rotation, a bat shirt that says "bite me", a few skull shirts and a Tee that was given to volunteers at a haunted attraction years ago


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

SouthWestPayDay said:


> View attachment 242607


Those are sweet Very different artwork and concepts than the shirts that I have seen featuring Freddy and Jason.


All year. I normally wear t-shirts only to bed and not otherwise, but mine have skulls, gargoyles, graveyards, and subjects of that nature - often adding another when the Halloween ones pop up, generally from Walmart. My everyday style is more dressy, although always quite dark, so that could also count, I would say...


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

During October I wear them loud and proud. The rest of the year, I usually just wear Halloween-y shirts to bed. But trust me, if people didn't think I was weird for doing it, I would go full Halloween year-round


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> ...But trust me, if people didn't think I was weird for doing it, I would go full Halloween year-round


Folks look at me like I have three heads, am going to put a spell on them (actually _was_ asked exactly that at work years ago), or intend to eat their children, but, really, I could not care less whether they approve of my choices (not just regarding clothing). People will find fault for anything, no matter how minor, so just embrace the dark side and let the freak flag fly if it will make you feel better, rather than worrying about what others think. When I first started my latest job, coworkers asked me such things as, "Whose funeral?" They got to used to my style and, more importantly, learned that I am far more than my clothing/piercings/etc., as is the case with most anyone.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

I actually wear them all year (except on Christmas.) It doesn't bother me if people think I'm a weirdo, because I enjoy my passion/borderline obsession.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

The old grump and I have a pair of matching Alexander Henry skull and roses shirts from Alohaland.com, but beware. Her work is stellar, but she says her shirts run small. Nooooooooo! Our shirts are so huge-ay-mongous on us, that we only wear them on Halloween. 
Also, I have a charm necklace, with Halloweeny charms, that I wear now and then, and a sweater with rhinestone spiderwebs. Oh, and my Target sox, with pink and silver skulls. Oh, and my skull and roses tote purse I bought at the Saturday vegetable market.


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

I do it all year. Everyone knows I love Halloween, and those who don't know me seem to be intrigued. (Then again, I wear skulls all the time so...most people take any Halloween/creepy gear in stride.)


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes I wear the odd Halloween type shirt during the off season, I have a couple of very cool skull/skeleton shirts. I wear a lot of creepy jewelry throughout the year, bracelets, earrings, necklaces, and rings. Weekends I am typically working on Halloween stuff so I usually wear one of my creepy haunt T-shirts; they help get me in the right spirit!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have bat tattoos going up my leg and I wishes to changed them into the Time Burton style too. BEAUTIFUL done they are. I am also thinking of maybe getting them on the back or front shoulder as well. I don't want different themes bat tattoos. I want them to be the same. SO I am hoping I can get them to be Tim Burton Style.



moonwitchkitty said:


> I wear cat ears the entire month of October, always have skulls on me somewhere. I should get a skull Tat so I am never with out, I have bats tattooed on my side. Beautiful Tim Burton styled. So yes all year long I am in the Halloween mood.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. I wear all year along except Christmas Halloween themes horror themes, skulls, whatever. Earrings? I love wear that. This is my normal everyday thing to wear. It is a part of me. I wear it. I need money... or more like a job so I could get more clothes. My son loves wearing skull T-shirts. I am badly in need of a new Halloween Forum hoodie. Mine is faded awfully bad. I need to order a new one. Socks are the only one I don't hardly buy because it always seems to be too small for me some reason. T-shirts I am always up for but they gotta be 4XL sadly. Now Jewelry..... I am weak about that. Necklaces, earrings, bracelets, and hair/head pieces. I love them!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Garthgoyle I am taking your advice! I just ordered myself Trick r Treat and Re-Animator shirts to wear on the daily. And if anyone says anything, I'll let them know how awesome Halloween is


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I have some Halloween themed t-shirts and sweaters that I wear in October. Usually while I'm decorating but occasionally when I'm out and about. Nothing too tacky, though.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

HallowweenKat said:


> I wear Tshirts with stuff like pumpkins, cats, skulls, etc. Cannot get hubby to wear them except on weekends. My poor kid is young enough that I make her wear Halloween shirts all October, too, LOL. Plus I have a Halloween purse that lots of other women will comment on. Still pretty warm around here in Oct, so unfortunately I cannot wear anything heavier than a Tshirt.



Giiiiiirl, I wear low-key Halloween stuff all year. I do kick it into overdrive once October hits, but if I can get away with it without being looked at like Im crazy... I do it. 

Hey you are talking to many people who start trotting out the decorations [here and there] in AUGUST. Why would we stint when it comes to our persons.... 
I had an Alchemy Gothic vampire-in-coffin necklace I trotted out every year on the day, unfortunately it recently got bumped by another, better necklace and now she's sulking.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I wear Halloween all year long and thanks to NOWHINING. Silver Lady and Spookyone, the little one is doing the same.  I knew she would outgrow some of the outfits by Halloween and thought I'd get her accustomed early.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I picked up some special edition Adidas that are candy corn colored just for this.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I generally don't pay much attention to what I wear, or what folks think about what I wear; except for hats. I don't like to leave out without a hat. But after reading this thread I realized I mainly wear Monty Python themed t-shirts mixed in with some random geek t-shirts and rounded out with t-shirts bought from Goodwill. My wife however has a Horrorpops shirt, and several pieces of NBC clothing, skull hair thingies, and other stuff. This thread is making me feel inspired to expand my wardrobe!


----------

